# External hdd problems



## Rgt0007 (Feb 11, 2020)

Hey everyone,

I have a Seagate Backup Plus portable drive m# SRD00F1, that I can't seem to access anymore. The drive doesn't show up in file explorer or in disk management, the only place it will show up is in device manager. Basically all I can do there is check the properties of the drive. In Properties, under the General tab it says "this device is working properly", the Volumes tab is completely blank with nothing to show under disk information or volumes, and the drivers are all up to date, but when I go to the details tab and select Problem Code from the menu, it gives me a 00000000 code. Google was not helpful with the code.

I've tried different USB ports as well as different USB cables from other Seagate drives. I also tested a known working flash drive on the same ports without issues. While plugged in, the SRD00F1 makes a barely audible internal buzz, about once every 1.8 second (yes I timed it). I've heard Seagate drives are prone to failure sooner or later, is there anything I can do to fix this, or is the hardware dead?

Thanks


----------



## Hyderz (Feb 11, 2020)

maybe the external hdd reader is busted or the usb ports have become loose over the time plugging and unplugging
how old is the hdd? get it rma if its under warranty.
if its not under warranty, open up your external hdd case get the hdd and plug it directly into your pc or buy one of these and plug ur external hdd





						Amazon.com: StarTech USB3S2SAT3CB SATA to USB Cable USB 3.0 to 2.5” SATA III Hard Drive Adapter External Converter for SSD/HDD Data Transfer: Computers & Accessories
					

Amazon.com: StarTech USB3S2SAT3CB SATA to USB Cable USB 3.0 to 2.5” SATA III Hard Drive Adapter External Converter for SSD/HDD Data Transfer: Computers & Accessories



					www.amazon.com
				



good luck


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 11, 2020)

Rgt0007 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have a Seagate Backup Plus portable drive m# SRD00F1, that I can't seem to access anymore. The drive doesn't show up in file explorer or in disk management, the only place it will show up is in device manager. Basically all I can do there is check the properties of the drive. In Properties, under the General tab it says "this device is working properly", the Volumes tab is completely blank with nothing to show under disk information or volumes, and the drivers are all up to date, but when I go to the details tab and select Problem Code from the menu, it gives me a 00000000 code. Google was not helpful with the code.
> 
> ...


I agree with hyderz, with the note that Seagate won't attempt repair on the drive if you RMA it: they'll just send you a replacement. If you just want a a drive, RMA if possible. If not, or you want the data, take it out of the case and directly connect.
My bet is, with the buzzing, the controller is shot. Budget a replacement.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 11, 2020)

@seagate_surfer we need your assistance here


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 11, 2020)

Just my 2 cents on this. I have purchased 4 Seagate Expansion drives and all of them failed within 3 months. They all lived on as internals though. I don't know what drive the Backup plus has but it should be no more than a 2.5 or 3.5 HDD. The expansion are SATA compatible but I am not sure about the Backup plus.


----------



## Rgt0007 (Feb 13, 2020)

Thanks for all your replies, I'll probably try taking it apart, as its over 3 years old so rma is most likely out of the question. @Ahhzz when you say the controller is shot, do you mean the usb controller? Or is there a controller on the drive itself too?


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 13, 2020)

Rgt0007 said:


> Thanks for all your replies, I'll probably try taking it apart, as its over 3 years old so rma is most likely out of the question. @Ahhzz when you say the controller is shot, do you mean the usb controller? Or is there a controller on the drive itself too?


There is a controller in the drive itself, and I see quite a few of those die in my profession. The easiest way for me to test something like that is elimination: hook it to another computer and see if it still ticks/chirps there. But in my experience, when the drive is ticking, it's been the drive controller failing, not the computer's controller.


----------



## Rgt0007 (Feb 18, 2020)

I finally got around to taking the drive apart. It's still buzzing but I got it to show up in the Disk Management utility as Disk 2 Unknown. But when I try to initialize the disk, it gives me the error box "A device which does not exist was specified."

After pulling it out and plugging it back in, the error now reads "The request could not be performed because of an I/O device error." Any ideas?


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 18, 2020)

Rgt0007 said:


> I finally got around to taking the drive apart. It's still buzzing but I got it to show up in the Disk Management utility as Disk 2 Unknown. But when I try to initialize the disk, it gives me the error box "A device which does not exist was specified."
> 
> After pulling it out and plugging it back in, the error now reads "The request could not be performed because of an I/O device error." Any ideas?


Have you tried plug in it into different ports?

It looks like the hdd jammed
Or if you have another caddy you can test it up


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 18, 2020)

Rgt0007 said:


> I finally got around to taking the drive apart. It's still buzzing but I got it to show up in the Disk Management utility as Disk 2 Unknown. But when I try to initialize the disk, it gives me the error box "A device which does not exist was specified."
> 
> After pulling it out and plugging it back in, the error now reads "The request could not be performed because of an I/O device error." Any ideas?



The hdd on drive controller is shot


----------



## Rgt0007 (Feb 18, 2020)

micropage7 said:


> Have you tried plug in it into different ports?
> 
> It looks like the hdd jammed
> Or if you have another caddy you can test it up


yea I tried different ports, don't think the ports are the issue. I had it apart and plugged it directly into the SATA ports too and still can't access the drive



eidairaman1 said:


> The hdd on drive controller is shot


seems like the only explanation, I've tried everything I could think of


----------

